# Cippo and Bianchi



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I am pretty excited the Cippolini is now racing for Bianchi.

Anyone else stoked about this?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cippo*

Ya know, when I first saw the team kits, I thought they were pretty sucky, but the more I see'm, the more I like'm. I'd be great if he had a good year this year. I wish he was coming back to GA., that'd be great.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Ya know, when I first saw the team kits, I thought they were pretty sucky, but the more I see'm, the more I like'm. I'd be great if he had a good year this year. I wish he was coming back to GA., that'd be great.


Putting that green on the kit was one thing, but putting it on the frame??? - TF


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

*Not the first time*

Cipo and the rest of the MG-GB team rode Bianchi in the early nineties.


----------

